# Guess the Classical Music Piece



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

For all of you who love both brain puzzles and classical music, this is the thread for you! As often as I can (I hope, every day), I will post either a rhyme or some obscure information about the piece I have in mind, and YOU have to guess it!
Today's puzzle:
This four movement suite, by one of the Mighty Five, is based on the Arabian Nights.
The third movement is the most famous, and it makes me feel happy and bright.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> For all of you who love both brain puzzles and classical music, this is the thread for you! As often as I can (I hope, every day), I will post either a rhyme or some obscure information about the piece I have in mind, and YOU have to guess it!
> Today's puzzle:
> This four movement suite, by one of the Mighty Five, is based on the Arabian Nights.
> The third movement is the most famous, and it makes me feel happy and bright.


_Scheherazade_ - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> For all of you who love both brain puzzles and classical music, this is the thread for you! As often as I can (I hope, every day), I will post either a rhyme or some obscure information about the piece I have in mind, and YOU have to guess it!
> Today's puzzle:
> This four movement suite, by one of the Mighty Five, is based on the Arabian Nights.
> The third movement is the most famous, and it makes me feel happy and bright.


Scheherazade?
Too late.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

musicrom and Der Leiermann:
You are both correct!


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Next:
This piece, written in 1838 and published in 1839, is a sonata with 3 movements. It is catalogued as Op.45 and a performance lasts about 25 minutes. It is in the key of B-flat major.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like Mendelssohn, Cello Sonata No. 1.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

KenOC said:


> Looks like Mendelssohn, Cello Sonata No. 1.


You are correct, sir (or madam). (Sorry about that, I don't know if you are a sir or a madam).


----------

